# Shopping in Pittsburgh



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Needless to say I had a little fun


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's quite a shopping trip. Nice haul.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow Jason, did you win the lottery? $$$


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

what does your wife say when she sees that many cigars?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Jason has excellent taste in smokes and professional football teams. Go Steelers!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

enjoy that Casa Torano Maduro Lancero, that is one hell of a smoke!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

A little fun??? Looks like you had a ton of fun! Awesome pick-ups all around!


----------



## gunbuyer76-cl (Mar 15, 2008)

...Don't try to hang with this guy, I learned first hand


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Superb Haul!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I guess you had fun,great grab!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nicely done Sir....


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Now, that was a day out!! :biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Excellent haul


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Jason has excellent taste in smokes and professional football teams. Go Steelers!!


I could not agree more:biggrin: Go Steelers!!!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Usually I would so Who Dey! in a thread like this, but we haven't won a game yet, so I'll say what the billboards say in Cincinnati, "Where Dey???" not here..

On another note, nice pick ups, like Pepin much?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

wicked awesome!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

A great day of "shopping"!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's freaking AWESOME!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice haul enjoy!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is quite the haul bro WOW!!!!:dribble:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

You must have needed a shopping cart for all that!


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Yahhn said:


> what does your wife say when she sees that many cigars?


She dont say too much anymore. We own our own Fencing Company and when I do small jobs I get to keep the cash.



SmoknTaz said:


> Wow Jason, did you win the lottery? $$$


No I just save up for times like these and buy it all at one time.


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Great choices. You have good taste in cigars.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

which shop do you get these from?


----------



## gunbuyer76-cl (Mar 15, 2008)

I was with him, we went to in order- Old Allegheny Shoppe, Bloom's, and Allegheny Smokeworks


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

those are three amazing shops!

still haven't been to blooms, but its renowned in pittsburgh


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

those mo barios are off the hook


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow now that's how you shop, looks great!!


----------

